# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  Se puede cambiar el nick?

## spalnndsstest

Me gustaría cambiar el nick, se puede? o se puede dar de baja y darme de alta de nuevo sino? no veo la opción en el perfil,

graciass

----------

